# Thoughts on LE shooting



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Had an officer involved shooting tonight on one of our freeways. Not a lot of info coming out yet but from what they've said it seems a little strange. Wonder what y'all think.

This is what the suits said at the press conference:

Officer did a traffic stop on a white GMC truck. During that stop the officer decided he was going to impound the truck. Went to his car and started doing the paperwork involved. At one point the suspect re-entered his vehicle and produced a rifle (caliber not determined). The suspect fired on the officer who was able to radio "officer in need of assistance/shots fired". Officers from multiple agencies responded and a gun battle ensued with many many rounds fired. 6 officers in the shoot out, suspect killed, 1 officer killed, 2 others injured.

Here's what seems odd to me:

1. Caliber not determined? They know what it was why not release that info?

2. Why was the suspect not handcuffed if the car was being impounded.

3. Why was the truck not checked for weapons?

Wondering what you guys think.

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2019/08/12/chp-officer-involved-shooting-riverside-freeway/


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The suits, you never know what the hell they're thinking.
Complacency is one of the top cop killers.
It's draining to stay on high alert all the time, but these days you have to.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Not a lot to go on here. Seems prudent that you secure the driver first if your impounding his vehicle. Whet ever the caliber of rifle he used I am sure it is a evil looking black one that needs to be banned.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Had an officer involved shooting tonight on one of our freeways. Not a lot of info coming out yet but from what they've said it seems a little strange. Wonder what y'all think.
> 
> This is what the suits said at the press conference:
> 
> ...


Crappy Journalism, Crappy Police Work and Crappy Press Conference.

Why would Highway Patrol Impound a Vehicle without Arresting the driver/owner? This BS where Law Enforcement gives a half-ass press conference and leaves out details that are either obvious or easily obtained leaves me with the impression that they do not want to provide the truth...yet they continue this ridiculous practice of a Press Conference.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like an AK if that's the guy shooting in the video at 2 minutes in. Could have been shooting some cheap ammo that doesn't have the numbers stamped on the bottom. Cops don't know enough about guns to look at a shell and tell what it is??


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> ........
> 
> 1. Caliber not determined? They know what it was why not release that info?


It doesn't fit the gun-control narrative.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It doesn't fit the gun-control narrative.


See;

Crappy Journalism, Crappy Police Work, Crappy Press Conference...

(or replace the word "Crappy" with "Incompetent")


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> See;
> 
> Crappy Journalism, Crappy Police Work, Crappy Press Conference...
> 
> (or replace the word "Crappy" with "Incompetent")


'Crappy" implies carelessness and/or apathy. "Doesn't fit the narrative" means willful intent not to release the information.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Very poor police work and procedures. Gun was an AK variant based on the mag shape. Could have been one of many calibers. 

Very sorry to hear about the loss of life with the LEO. 

But here’s the side story. The shooter was a convicted felon. In gun controlled CA what was he doing with a rifle? Based on CA law and their talking heads, this shouldn’t have happened. 

A great example of what WILL happen with gun control on the law abiding citizens though. The criminals never follow laws and will always have guns. Period.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Very poor police work and procedures. Gun was an AK variant based on the mag shape. Could have been one of many calibers.
> 
> Very sorry to hear about the loss of life with the LEO.
> 
> ...


This is what I was getting at. At the time I posted the thread most of this info wasn't available to the public. I thought they were covering something up. I'm still not sure if his name was released. If not I'm wondering if hes an illegal?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Crappy Journalism, Crappy Police Work and Crappy Press Conference.
> 
> Why would Highway Patrol Impound a Vehicle without Arresting the driver/owner? This BS where Law Enforcement gives a half-ass press conference and leaves out details that are either obvious or easily obtained leaves me with the impression that they do not want to provide the truth...yet they continue this ridiculous practice of a Press Conference.


There are reasons to impound the vehicle and not take the driver into custody. The patrolman might have decided the vehicle wasn't roadworthy for one reason or another and saw no reason to take the driver into custody. Maybe the driver had no or a suspended license and the patrolman didn't want to compound the driver's problems. Who knows? What we do know is that they didn't bother to tell us why the truck was being impounded and that was the first thing I noticed when I read the article.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

49 year old white ex felon. They did release his name and pic but I don’t recall it now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> 49 year old white ex felon. They did release his name and pic but I don't recall it now.


Not an illegal okay. But I'm guessing a felon in possession of a rifle doesnt fit the "we need more laws" agenda so I'm sure itll be played down if not outright ignored.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Not an illegal okay. But I'm guessing a felon in possession of a rifle doesnt fit the "we need more laws" agenda so I'm sure itll be played down if not outright ignored.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


But it DOES fit the agenda.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Before I did forfeiture warrants and paperwork the owner would have either long since been in custody or left the scene. Sounds like careless police work.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

He looked like a motor jock in the pic He may not have had a car to set him in. Was definitely a break down in discipline to let the guy return to the vehicle un challenged but stranger things have happened in real life situaitons.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Homeless person living out of their vehicle. Stopped for some stupid minor traffic violation like and expired plate, brake light out, load muffler or whatever. 

Yeah I could see how they might snap. With the threat of losing what they have left.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Vast majority of mass shooters are crazy lefties. Not surprising that this turd....


> Philly Cop-Shooter Maurice Hill Attended Radical Mosque


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/08/philly-cop-shooter-and-repeat-felon-maurice-hill-attended-radical-mosque/


----------

